# Breck for the Season ..... Make me change my mind



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

So I am planning on going to Breckenridge for my snowboard bumming season, but am open to having my mind changed.


I know everyone has their favorite mountain, but what is the general consensus on the best mountain in Colorado?


Any reasons not to go to Breckenridge? 

Ive heard that the terrain is kinda flat (or either really steep or really flat and no in between)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Depends on what you want. If you want terrain parks, more of an urban setting, Breck is kind of hard to beat. Unlike other resort towns, that start to feel secluded and small, Breck is in Summit county with lot's of people living around there. Sure it gets busy on weekends, but it's not at all like living in a remote spot like Steamboat or Telluride. 

If you want gnarly terrain, head to Crested Butte. You can easily find cheap places to live in Gunnison (less than 30 minutes from Crested Butte). Telluride is another good spot. The backcountry access there is supposed to rival that found at Jackson Hole, with less than half the people getting after it. You'll need to know what you're doing if you hit that stuff.

Vail is not bad. The resort is huge, not overly steep, but lots of fun stuff. The real gem is the back country access in the east Vail area. It's sick. Again, you'll need to know what you are doing, have the gear, and knowledgeable partners equally equipped. 

For a really off the beaten path area, check out Wolf Creek. Tons and tons of snow falls there. They are already 100% open. Pagosa Springs would be the town to live at, though the pass does close on that side more frequently than in South Fork. The thing is, South Fork is beat. Either way, not much action after riding there, but the riding is fantastic. Throw in the back country out of the resort and some of the best in the state off of the top of the pass, and it'll keep you entertained during the day at least.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I know its not in Colorado but have you considered Jackson Hole? I'm yet to get there but i hear its pretty sweet. 

Breck is hard to beat. So many other mountains close by as well! Plus as said above there is a proper town there which is always a bonus. And I think they sell that epic pass for $599 which is a steal!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

roremc said:


> I know its not in Colorado but have you considered Jackson Hole? I'm yet to get there but i hear its pretty sweet.
> 
> Breck is hard to beat. So many other mountains close by as well! Plus as said above there is a proper town there which is always a bonus. And I think they sell that epic pass for $599 which is a steal!


Jackson Hole is absolutely sick. I first learned to snowboard there on those steep ass runs last season. A blue run there would be a black elsewhere due to the steep slope.... but mitigated by generous wide swaths that you can tack across.

You also don't have to fork over $100's of dollars just to commute back and forth between the resort and the airport (a la CO). Town is ~15-20 minutes from the airport with the free START bus system (free within town), and Jackson Hole ski resort is 15-20 minutes from town on the same bus ($3 to Teton village).

HOWEVER, if you are going to bum around there for a season then you'd better find a hobby and be good at making friends . Jackson is a small-ish western town and it won't take you long to make your way around it.

I don't know how people lived in those places before UPS and the internet!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i hear NY has the best ice


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

$100's of dollars to commute back and forth from the airport? How often are you flying? If you are relying on CME, then ok, but if you have your own vehicle, more like less than a tank of gas round trip.

Plus, it's around $100 more just to fly into JH. Killer resort and terrain no doubt, arguably the best, but I don't see much truth to that cost saving scenario.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

When I last checked prices, JH and Denver tickets were within $40 of one another (checking now...)

Ok, the prices for JAC airport have definitely gone up (wierd!). Jackson, WY plane tickets are $100 more than Denver from Atlanta (which would still put you $60 ahead in WY as far as travel+transportation costs).... but if you don't care about which hill you ride, lift tickets can definitely be found for cheaper in CO


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's the time of season you are flying into Jackson. In the winter, it's going to be a premium. I would expect the same thing during the Summer. Off seasons, Fall/Spring are going to be a bit more moderate.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Tarzan I dont know where you live but I personally have found it cheaper normally to fly out of Nashville than Atl. Southwest out of Nashville I think is like 200 for a round trip or a little less.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I live in Atlanta, so it doesn't make much sense to drive anywhere else. I lived in Knoxville (Farragut, actually) for a few years, though


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice. Ok well forget what I said about Nashville. I thought you were gonna go to Atl due to it being relatively cheap to fly out of.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Tarzan I dont know where you live but I personally have found it cheaper normally to fly out of Nashville than Atl. Southwest out of Nashville I think is like 200 for a round trip or a little less.


If it wasnt for SW out of Nashville I couldnt afford to go snowboarding. Cheap direct flights to Denver, and 2 bags free, I gladly will drive up 2hrs to Nashville instead of heading over to the parking lot from hell that is the Atlanta Airport.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Barrett do you ever go to Mentone :laugh:


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Barrett do you ever go to Mentone :laugh:


nope, would never waste my time with that. I'd rather drive the 6hrs to one of the NC hills.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BarrettDSP said:


> If it wasnt for SW out of Nashville I couldnt afford to go snowboarding. Cheap direct flights to Denver, and 2 bags free, I gladly will drive up 2hrs to Nashville instead of heading over to the parking lot from hell that is the Atlanta Airport.


Tempting, but Nasvhille is 5 hours away and Birmingham is 2.5 hours away. By time I've paid for gas and parking, I am only ahead about $40. 

I would pay $40 to not have to drive 5 hours.


----------

